# Okay, now Smiley3.whatever



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

I downloaded Smiley 3.whatever the latest version is and restarted Firefox...how do I use the smileys...I can't find them


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 27, 2005)

Right click


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

on what?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 27, 2005)

I believe when you are posting, if you r/click, a menu appears........


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

no


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

none that include smileys


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 27, 2005)

Check your file or tools on the upper task bar


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 27, 2005)

If you actually installed the extension, not just downloaded it, you open a side panel with the smilies. The shortcut is either:
Ctrl+Shift+S

or

Ctrl+Shift+X

That opens the side panel and you select the smiliey and then the button (Insert Forum Code)


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 27, 2005)

You can also go to 
View-->Toolbars-->Customize and then find the icon for Smiley 3 and drag it onto a toolbar. Then click done and when you want to access the smilies, you click the icon


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

Okay, I downloaded...but can't find it to install it


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Fred. I thought I recalled..........Alzheimers you know.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

<img src="http://www.bunburyclub.com/caretos/3_4_12.gif" />


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.bunburyclub.com/caretos/3_4_12.gif


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

YAYYYYY!!!!

I did it!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Okay, I downloaded...but can't find it to install it



Ok. If you downloaded it to your hard drive, here is what you do:

1. Open the folder on your HD where the xpi file is
2. Open Firefox
3. Go to Tools-->Extensions
4. A window pops up that is "Extensions"
5. Then go back to the folder with the xpi file, and click, hold and drag it ONTO the Extensions window
6. Let go of the file ONTOP OF the Extensions window.
7. A install screen will come up and after 2 seconds you can click OK
8. Then after it is finished (like 5 seconds) close Firefox and the Extensions window
9. Reopen Firefox

That is how you install a downloaded file.

It is easier to install it directly from the website, but the above works fine


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

I had trouble at first too, but then I got it and now I can't stop.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Apr 21, 2005)

Just testing...

Feel free to ignore me.


----------

